# Kitty Litter Coffins



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I know a lot of us are always looking for good ways to keep KL in our humis, so i thought I'd share my little project with you all.

HavanaJohn was kind enough to share his empty Culebras boxes with me, for which I am quite grateful!

I made the tops from needlepoint canvas, which I found googling "plastic mesh", and bought at a local craft store for $1.29. I cut them to size, and have a lot left over.

I've switched to these in both my CC humi and my wineador. If anyone has any extra large coffins, I'm hoping to get 3-4 more!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey buddy,

The craft store by me Michael's carries wooden boxes shaped just like these coffins. They are about the same width of Party boxes but a little bit longer, they are in the section where they have the birdhouses and little wooden ornaments kids can paint, I would check out whatever chain craft store you have in your town. They should be between $1 and $1.50, I used one for the LE Ron Mexico but can't find a picture.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Found the pictures, not sure if these would work for you but if you come up short I can pick a few up for ya, they should still have them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Derekbuddyninjalittle & RayRay - great suggestions!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Derek made an awesome little accessory, I am going to have to make a few after I move, I really love the idea.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah. I was just there today too, getting hot glue for the wife and kids' craft time. Darn it, I'll have to go look for those next time I'm there. Thanks for the tip, Ray! 

Although, I like the idea of them being made from Spanish Cedar. I wonder what the craft boxes are made from, and if their humidifying properties are similar? Anyone know?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great idea Derek. Do you just use these coffins for dry KL? Or can/do you spray them with DW?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for posting...and thanks Ray for the heads up. Might put one of those in my finicky humi.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That's a great idea, and it seems a lot more efficient, as far as storage, than the discs that leave so much dead space in the humi.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> Great idea Derek. Do you just use these coffins for dry KL? Or can/do you spray them with DW?


Its held at about 65 consistently, but when it dropped to 64, I just slid the plastic back, sprayed the litter once or twice, and put it back in. So far, no issues, I've had 4 in my wineador (one in each drawer, positioned on a different side in each for best coverage) for about two weeks now. It works great because the cigars can rest against the coffin without worry of over saturation, and the coffin is the same length as a cigar, so it doesn't take up a ton of extra room.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am not sure what they are made of Derek but I know a few of the guys here also make Lego Coffins for their humidors so I never really worried about the material, I do have a Party Culebra coffin box somewhere, once I find it I will send it your way.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You're a P-I-M-P, Ray! 

Also... Lego coffins? I gotta see this.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah. I was just there today too, getting hot glue for the wife and kids' craft time. Darn it, I'll have to go look for those next time I'm there. Thanks for the tip, Ray!
> 
> Although, I like the idea of them being made from Spanish Cedar. I wonder what the craft boxes are made from, and if their humidifying properties are similar? Anyone know?


I'm pretty sure they're made of "white wood" which is a generic term for light colored softwoods such as spruse, etc. There is no "humidifying properties" witth any wood, as well as SC. SC is used because of it's stability with humid environments and this whitewood would probably work fine because it's such a small box. The panels are probably too small to react with the humidity in a negative way. Give em a shot.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I just cannot help myself from laughing every time I see a pic of that rm. Also, great idea!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those pictures look very catalog worthy. I think I just found a replacement for the knee high hose that currently contains my KL. Looks like a trip to Michael's is in my near future. Thanks for sharing the great idea!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I know using some coffins from cigars is of course the best route to go but if they are hard to come by for you I know that Forrest (wineador) build these as well and sells em for $5 a pop .... I'm gonna get 2 myself once I finally one of these days (if I can stop buying cigars long enough to have the money) pull together the cash to order my drawer set.

As I was typing this I went to his site to post the link and it's no longer in his accessories section. He may not be making them anymore.

Hmmm ... well If you hit him I'm sure he would make em for you and they were 5 bucks a coffin.

Awesome idea with the plastic mesh though Derek ... I was always just thinking of putting the KL in there and letting it sit but that would be nice to keep it secure in case it tips over there wont be any mess.

Thanks so much for the pics and idea brother.


Side Note: Very curious about the boxes at Michael s ... even if they are not KL I don't think it would be to bad to have just regular cedar or another hard wood in there .... might go check on these myself tomorrow and report back.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Side Note: Very curious about the boxes at Michael s ... even if they are not KL I don't think it would be to bad to have just regular cedar or another hard wood in there .... might go check on these myself tomorrow and report back.


Chris, normal hard woods (non-aromatic) should be perfectly fine but DO NOT put regular cedar in. Regular cedar is an "aromatic wood" and it'll give your sticks that fresh from a closet with no moths smell (not good).


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Derek these look awesome brother


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> EDIT: Found it.


LMAO

Keith sent that to me in the link pony pass. Rip. The Lego coffin resides in my little humidor now. I've always used empty my father le coffins for kl in my nicer desktop.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Derek, looks awesome bro ! Thanks for the bad memories Ray of the pass ! lol . Chris i am glad your still using the Lego Coffin. I love these things, can customize size and shape. lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> LMAO
> 
> Keith sent that to me in the link pony pass. Rip. The Lego coffin resides in my little humidor now. I've always used empty my father le coffins for kl in my nicer desktop.


I think Lego pipe rack will be coming up soon. Now to decide whether it gets a Pirates or Harry Potter theme. LOL Castle style could be cool too.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Derek, I love that idea! Im going to steal it now lol. Now the hard part, finding culebra coffins...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol. Excuse to buy a box or two of them!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol. Excuse to buy a box or two of them!


Thats what I was thinking lol.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Better do it quickly! If I'm not mistaken they are discontinued (part of habanos SA 2012 deletions).


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

What kind of KL is that in the first pic?

The KL i've found has blue pieces in it as well...


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> What kind of KL is that in the first pic?
> 
> The KL i've found has blue pieces in it as well...


Those might actually be HF beads but I could be wrong. I know my KL has blue crystals as well. On a side note using the coffins as a bead/kl holder is fantastic. Would for sure make my humidor look a little more classy instead of the .22LR boxes


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sum12nv said:


> Those might actually be HF beads but I could be wrong. I know my KL has blue crystals as well. On a side note using the coffins as a bead/kl holder is fantastic. Would for sure make my humidor look a little more classy instead of the .22LR boxes


Those are Kitty Litter Pearls: Ultra Pet Ultra Pearls Cat Litter, 5-Pound Pouch: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great idea Derek! And that looks a lot better than anything else I have seen.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Lego cigar coffins? Wut?!

I'm going to put my son to work!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been using Plastic Butter Holders in my humidors. They work great and you can either just cut the top off and leave the litter exposed, or do what I did and drill holes in the top all over, and close them back up so they can breath. On the first one I got I wound up cutting the top off and wrapping the whole thing in cheese cloth. It fits about 4 to 5oz of KL.
You can pick them up at big lots or more than likely Container store.
View attachment 67490


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great ingenuity! Gonna have to remember this idea for my winedor.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks Derek. Been using Coffins in my drawer but couldn't figure out exactly what to do for a top. Had a few ideas but nothing I was really all that set on doing just yet. Really don't have any options around town for shops but I'll have to see if somewhere has that plastic mesh to use to cover them.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

went to Michaels and they were out!!! If anyone finds these online can you please share!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I know a lot of us are always looking for good ways to keep KL in our humis, so i thought I'd share my little project with you all.
> 
> HavanaJohn was kind enough to share his empty Culebras boxes with me, for which I am quite grateful!
> 
> ...


Damn that looks sweet Ninja great job!
Next time it lets me i am gonna bump ya good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Was just hooked up with some coffins from a generous member on here, thanks for the tips Derek! Now to go get some of that mess from Michael's this week to finis it off.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Those are awesome. Guess I'll have to start begging around for some coffins


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Same here, I'm dying to get my beads out of an oddly shaped piece of tupperware.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great idea Derek, I've been using coffins, but never thought about the lid...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

To those looking to by the mesh. It is called "plastic canvas" and comes in a variety of colors. I got brown to come close to matching the wood. The sheet was 59 cents. They look great.


----------

